# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  فيلم شيعي غربي (313)

## ملاك الورد ..~

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم الشريف واهلك اعدائهم الى قيام يوم الدين



أقدم لكم صور للفلم الأمريكي الشيعي رائع ".. 313 .." 


وهو يتحدث عن قصة فتى لا يؤمن بحقيقة ظهور الإمام المهدي ( عجل الله فرجه ) فطلب منه مدير المدرسه الاسلاميه بكتابة تقرير عن الامام المهدي بـ20 الف كلمه ومن خلال الفلم سيظهر له رجل غريب ويعطيه عنوان لشيخ ليساعده في انجاز تقريره ثم تعلم على يد ذلك الشيخ الى ان توفي وبعد بضع سنوات اصبح دكتوراً في جامعه اسلاميه .. الخ 










































يتبع

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

وهذا مقطع صغير للفلم


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBvjfl4ICdk


اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد


اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى أبائه في هذة الساعة وفي كل ساعة ولياً وحافظاً وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا وتمتعه فيعا طويلا برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين ..


في أنتظار نزول الفلم و مشاهدته كاملا ,,

آرائكم و تطلعاتكم ,,

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## روح الانسانيه

بارك الله فيكم 
ساشاهده الان

----------


## ابو طارق

*شكرا* 

*ابنتي* 

*نوارة الدنيا* 

*سننتظره  الفيلم  بشوق*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

بارك الله فيك 
ويعطيك العافية

----------


## ورده محمديه

_يعطيكـ العافيهـ_

----------


## الــــنـــاري

احسنتي اختي نوارة
بصراحة يبدو ان الفلم في غاية الروعة
بنتظار نزوله بأسرع وقت 
مشكورة مرة فانية وماقصرتي
بنتظار جديدك المميز
دمتي بحفظ الباري

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

شكله ابدااااااااااع
ننتظره بشوق
تسلمي حبابه عالخبر
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف ورحمنا بهم يا كريم 

"اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظا 
وقائدا وانصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين"

العجل العجل العجل يا مولاي يا صاحب العصر والزمان 


سلمت يمناش اخيه نواره

والله يعطيش الف عافيه

----------


## أمينه

_نوارة الدنيا_ 
الله يعطيش ألف عافيه 
عمل رائع بوركت جهودش عزيزتي  

 
تقبلي تحياتي



هذه أنا 
أمينه

----------


## حلم لطيف

عجل يافرج الله

----------


## wael2681

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk  kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks

----------


## آهات حنونه

مشكوره اختي نواره والله انك شوقتيني

لان اموت في الافلام الامريكيه مابالك ادا كان شيعي

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو نوااارتنا الغااليه
بجد شكله روووعه 
تسلم يدينك يالغلا وننتظره بشوووق
دمتِ بالحب والمووده

----------


## عشقي القران

يسلموووا

اخيه

على هذا المقطع الرائع


دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*شفت نص حلقه منه من موقع مآدري ويش آسمه* 

*مرهـ حليو >بتتآبعه* 

*يسلموووووو يالغلا* 

*لاعدمنآ جديدكم*

----------


## madany

نسخة بجودة ممتازة على الرابيد شير .

http://rapidshare.com/files/24723474...hree.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24723534...hree.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24723618...hree.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24723702...hree.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24723801...hree.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24723893...hree.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24723395...hree.part7.rar

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ،،* 
*شكله مره روعه :) ..*

*إن شاء الله اتابعه ،*

*يعطيش آلف عآفيه خيتو ع الطرح ،*

*مآانحرم جديدش*

*تحياتي*

----------

